# Weathering without an airbrush?



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions or links to weathering without the use of an airbrush. Preferably weathering loco/train cars in particular. I consider myself to be very artistic, yet no money or an airbrush currently. So just looking for some old school pre-airbrushing tips.?Thanks in advance


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Artist chalks/weathering powders. They work fantastic. I have no need for an airbrush.

Best part is that if you don't like what you've done, you can just wipe it off and start over. Once you like what you see you simply put a light coat of flat clearcoat over it to lock it down.

Here are some examples from my collection (flat spray paint from a can and chalks for weathering/brickwork)

It's very easy - in fact - my 8 year old weathered the small truck in the bottom pic and gave it to me for Christmas.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Agree 100%. Chalks are cheap at local craft shops...scrape off some with a small knife, mix and match different shades and then brush it on with a cheap brissle brush. As Scott said...don't like it rinse it off and start over. Once you have what you want spray on some DulCoat and your fine. But once you spray IT'S DONE. 
Good luck...I think you'll have fun.

Dave


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

FYI....The better chalks have more pigment (you get what you pay for)

You can get a nice set at Hobby Lobby - make sure to go online and get a coupon - usually 40% off one regular priced item is available.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Besides the chalk there are some excellent liquid weathering on the market too.
I got a bottle for rust and one for making stuff black, and one for making dust.
( ha ha ha I never really used that one yet as I have a lot of dust naturally)

They do sell train chalk kits. They are just for trains.
They are the colors you would use the most on your RR. They are all powder already so you don't have to shave the chalk down to use it.

But it is just as easy to shave your own ( and cheaper) to use.

Like said after you chalk it up to your liking just spray it to seal the chalk.
Just keep your fingers away from the chalk or you will seal your finger prints on it. 

Also when you spray it do it from a distance and sort of let the spray settle on it instead of spraying it like you would spray paint. If you do it like your spray painting you stand the chance of blowing some of the chalk off.


----------



## SpaceAce2000 (Sep 11, 2013)

Pan Pastel should work nice:

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=pan+pastel


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

I do my weathering using regular acrylic paint and a drybrush. All you have to do is dab your brush into your favoured colour, wipe the paint off the brush with paper towel until the paint is barely coming off, and apply! Quickest and cheapest in my opinion.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

It depends on how much weathering you want. I do all of my weathering with acrylic paint. If I want something heavily rusted, I build up layers with the paint, letting it dry in between each layer. If I want light weathering, I use very watered down acrylic paint. I wanted heavy rust on metal pieces on my Texaco station and lighter weathering on the clapboard. As you can see from the pics below, just about everything is weathered, but in varying degrees.


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

When I decided I wanted to start weathering, I went out and over did it. I bought the airbrush compressor, dual action airbrush, airbrush accessories, Floquil railroad colors paints and a lot more. I look back now and kick myself for going all in at one time. I have tons of home made and commercial weathering products. Out of everything, the thing I use 99% of the time. A $2 daily pill dosage box from the dollar store, each compartment filled with weathering powders that I made from the large $5 box of pastel chalks that I got from the craft store, and ground into ultra fine powders with a fine piece of screen, alcohol and water. The box of pastels has every tint of every weathering color you could need for model railroading. The only thing I use the airbrush for is full paint jobs and sometimes I'll lay down a heavy fade on something. Though there is one thing that has no substitute, Krylon Crystal Clear Flat clearcoat, I prefer it to dulcoat.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Bishop, I prefer Krylon Crystal Clear Flat Clear coat too. I understand about going hole-hog on a hobby or project, then finding out later simple is often best.

D.A.


----------

